# What The Heck?



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

If i ever trade my reds for a solo serra id like to try a planted tank. My ph is 7.5 my lights are on either 8-10 hrs a day not sure exactly... My substrate is normal gravel. What plants are easy to take care of along with nice looking? Im looking for bottom dwelling and top dwelling. Thanks


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Anubias, crypts, java moss are easy low light plants.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

maknwar said:


> Anubias, crypts, java moss are easy low light plants.


agreed java fern is another one. May even be albe to do somethign like vals. Your lights should be fine but just to be sure what are they?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Anubias, crypts, java moss are easy low light plants.


agreed java fern is another one. May even be albe to do somethign like vals. Your lights should be fine but just to be sure what are they?
[/quote]
no clue. its in a fixture and is white. I wrapped alot of it with electrical tape way back to dim it a little... But its just a white light...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What type of light bulb is it. T12, t8? Whats the bulb lenght?

t8 and t 12 refer to the diameter of the tube t8 is one inch diameter t 12 is 12/8inches in diameter.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> What type of light bulb is it. T12, t8? Whats the bulb lenght?
> 
> t8 and t 12 refer to the diameter of the tube t8 is one inch diameter t 12 is 12/8inches in diameter.


Probly 2 18" t8's


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Dolphinswin, look into getting some watersprite. It grows both floating and planted in the gravel. It's the best/easiest growing low light plant I've ever had.

Here's a pick of it, the it's the bright green plant in the back right and the plants to the left of it are Amazon Swords.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Swords are easy too. (see i help you out Dolphin)


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i have low lighting and my swords do good...but i do like those waterspirites u have sacrifice...i want some now


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I planted a small patch of watersprite in the corner of my Rhom's tank and it has just about covered the entire end of the tank. It freaking sweet too, all my other plants will start growing algae, but not my watersprite it stays bright green and just keeps on growing!!!!


----------

